# Neueste Linux-Version mit W-LAN-Unterstützung



## chrysler (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo.
Welche Version von Linux (am liebsten Suse) ist die neueste, die auch W-LAN Adapter unterstützt?

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mir auch Hompages nennen könntet.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Mai 2006)

Du kannst WLAN eigentlich mit jeder Linux-Distribution nutzen, ob nun Suse, Slackware, Debian oder Linux from Scratch ist egal.
Entweder hast Du das Glueck, dass Du einen Kernel-Treiber nutzen kannst oder musst halt ueber NDISWrapper gehen.


----------



## chrysler (31. Mai 2006)

Wüsstest du eine Distribution, die den W-LAN-Treiber gleich im Kernel hat?
Andere Frage:
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Linux Suse Personal Edition und Enterprise Edition?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juni 2006)

Als ich damals mit Suse gearbeitet hab (mit Suse 6.2) gab es, wenn ich mich recht erinnere nur eine Version von Suse, und das war halt Suse. Da war noch nichts mit Personal und Enterprise.
Ich denk, dass der groesste Unterschied darin liegt, dass die Enterprise Dir die Platte mit noch mehr nutzlosem Schrott (2000 Editoren, 50 Windowmanager, ...) vollballert als es schon die Personal macht.  Zusaetzlich vermute ich, dass vielleicht in der Enterprise der ganze Netzwerkkram mit drin ist, oder dort standardmaessig installiert wird.
Ob App-Armor bei beiden Versionen dabei ist weiss ich auch nicht.

Wie gesagt, es gibt WLAN-Treiber die sind im Kernel und die meisten sind es nicht, da muss dann der Windows-Treiber mittels NDISWrapper genutzt werden. Da macht die Distribution auch keinen Unterschied da die im Grunde alle auf dem gleichen Kernel basieren, auch wenn diese sich ein wenig in der Versionsnummer und distributoreigenen Patches unterscheiden.


----------



## chrysler (2. Juni 2006)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass manche W-LAN-Treiber im Kernel sind, die meisten aber nicht?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juni 2006)

Richtig. Das Problem dabei ist, wie so haeufig, dass die Hersteller die Daten fuer ihre Hardware nicht freigeben und somit die Treiber auf sehr umstaendliche Art und Weise zusammengefummelt werden muessen. Das ist zum einen Zeitaufwaendung, zum anderen aber auch sehr fehleranfaellig da man wohl nie wirklich weiss ob man wirklich genau so arbeitet wie es der Originaltreiber macht.


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. Juni 2006)

Wenns nicht unbedingt SuSE sein muss, wär auch Ubuntu eine Überlegung wert. Das gäbs auch mit KDE (Kubuntu) und hat normalerweise eine superfeine Unterstützung für jede Art von Hardware. Außerdem ist Ubuntu grad vorgestern in einer neuen Version (06.06 Dapper Drake) herausgekommen, die jetzt in der Desktopversion 3 Jahre unterstützt wird. Du hättest also nicht so schnell wieder ein großes Updateproblem.
Zu finden unter: http://www.ubuntu.org


----------



## Azi (3. Juni 2006)

chrysler, wie ich dir schon in ICQ sagte, macht es keinen unterschied, welche Distribution du benutzt. Linux ist lediglich der Kernel, und der ist bei jeder Distribution (fast) gleich, wie Dennis schon sagte. Und wie Johannes habe ich dir gesagt, dass Ubuntu 6.06 recht gut für dich wäre, da ist der ndiswrapper auch schon bei der Installation verfügbar (was man von SuSE nicht behaupten kann).

Wlan-Treiber gibt es fast ausschliesslich nur für pcmia-wlan-karten, d.h. die Laptops und Notebooks sind hier besser dran. Deshalb bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass du den ndiswrapper benutzen musst, und das habe ich dir auch bereits gesagt. Und ndiswrapper ist nicht besonders schlecht, ich hatte bis auf ein paar Panics keine Probleme damit^^ Naja, die Panics lagen aber an den Windoof-Treiber, ein älterer funktioniert einwandfrei. Mit Ubuntu klappt alles sehr gut, das macht alles automatisch für dich, und es bereitet wesentlich weniger Probleme als SuSE mit Paketen.

#*1*3, Oberster Tempelwächter


----------



## voelzi (4. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem WLAN-USB-Sick von AVM gemacht. AVM bietet für den USB-Stick einen Treiber für Suse 10.0an. 

Link zu AVM

Mit einem frisch installierten Suse-Linux lief der Stick nach Installation des Treibers sofort. Auch die Anleitung von AVM ist leicht verständlich. Der USB-Stick läuft seither ohne Probleme. Selbst IP-Forwarding ist mit dem Stick möglich. 

Weniger gute Erfahrungen habe ich dagegen mit einem Draytek-USB-Stick gesammelt. Erst mit Mühen gelang es mir das Ding zum Laufen zu bringen. Als das Ding dann endlich lief, kam es vor, dass das Gerät seinen Betrieb zwischendurch mal einstellte oder bei einem Systemstart den Betrieb einfach verweigerte. Besonders übel nahm einem der Draytek USB-Stick, wenn man mittels ssh auf den PC zugreifen wollte. Wer die Herausforderung liebt, der findet hier die Anleitung

Sehr schlechte Erfahrungen hatte ich mit einer WLAN-Karte von D-link. Der Erfolg tendierte bei der Karte gegen Null. Sie ist daher aus meiner Sicht absolut nicht empfehlen. D-Link scheint auch kein Interesse an der Entwicklung eines Treibers für Linux zu besitzen. Link zu meinem damaligen Posting.


Gruß
Voelzi


----------



## yan1 (4. Juni 2006)

Also mit Ubuntu habe ich bisher Probleme mit meinem Wlan gehabt. Zwar hat er meine PCMCIA Karte gleich erkannt, doch bei meinem neuen Laptop habe ich jetzt einen Centrino Wlan Chip drinnen.... und die bringe ich nicht zum laufen unter Ubuntu.

Naja.. vll. mit Dapper Drake 
Gibts das schon zum downloaden?

cya, Yanick


----------



## Johannes Postler (5. Juni 2006)

Ja, Dapper sollte schon laufen. Gib mal in deinem Terminal "gksudo update-manager -d" ein - dann sollte das update funktionieren...


----------

